# new look



## JetwingX (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks almost like web 2.0 

maybe a web 1.75 :3

but i like it a lot none the less


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Its late. What is 2.0, 1.75 :3. 

Well... its a work in progress. Because the back-end code changed with the VB upgrade, I wanted to go ahead and push out those changes, even though I still have GUI stuff to work on in some areas, like the Question/Response and Volunteer areas which saw the most changes tonight.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 25, 2005)

where's my bloody new posts button!  please put it back....

:*(


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 25, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> where's my bloody new posts button!  please put it back....
> 
> :*(



Yes!  I wsa looking all over the site for this link, but couldn't find it.  Please bring it back....thanks. 

Hmm....giving a second lookover I noticed that not eveything is displaying properly, like some of the smilies and the avatars....unfinished product maybe?


----------



## symphonix (Nov 25, 2005)

I third that motion. 

That was the first thing that I noticed. I logged onto the site, went to click "New Posts", then realised the site had been redesigned.  I then spent a few minutes looking for the "New Posts" button but to no avail.


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Also, can't change the width of the pages now, please bring that back.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 25, 2005)

What happened to the search function?  I can't find it. 

And all the smilies and avatars are indeed missing.

p.s.  Posting is quicker


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

New posts is part of the search functionality of the site. Search was disabled while we upgrade that side of the site.


----------



## scruffy (Nov 27, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Also, can't change the width of the pages now, please bring that back.



Horizontal scrolling!  Bleagh.  I'll come back in a week & see if the site is still broken.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 27, 2005)

scruffy said:
			
		

> Horizontal scrolling!



My wife doesn't have to horizontal scroll on her 12" iBook. Must be a 800x600 user?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 27, 2005)

Or simply not wanting to have the browser full screen? I like to keep my browser width normally around 750-850 pix but that is still horizontal scroll. Even full screen gives scrolling unless I hide first the dock on the left.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 27, 2005)

I have an 80" screen. Whats all your folks issue?


----------



## ScottW (Nov 28, 2005)

A small width version as it applies to the forums is now available to choose from, in the lower left hand corner of the forum page.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay!!!  New Posts is back!! 

(It's the simple things that make my day ::ha:


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 28, 2005)

ssite looks very good now.  new features work well (like selective reloading when posting etc) and the old favourites are back (New Posts)... when searching forums now, will it still be clogged with useless [NG] threads?


----------



## Gig' (Nov 28, 2005)

Been kept away for a month training for a new Job and had no connection for a week due to moving out to new flat. That beeing said, I was a little puzzled at first but gettin' used to new look so fast I wonder why it's wasn't done before  congrats on fast and smooth transition ::love::


----------



## ScottW (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks. It wasn't as smooth as I wanted it to be, but its coming along.


----------



## powermac (Nov 29, 2005)

Site looks great and continues to improve. Can't go a day without my visit to the site.


----------

